# It was a marlin



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Yesterday there were many articles about a swordfish impelling a off- shore pipeline. I recived this pic from a friend who works for exxon.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

I guess he got a little junch-y !!
man thats serious power..


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

***? No freaking way. Got to be total BS. Impelling a steel pipe? C'mon Man. 

Brandon


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

that's a thorn in a car tire


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm calling BS too! No way can a fish impale a pipe.


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

Coastal got it first!! Looks like a tube though, maybe?


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

That's a riser line. Not made of steel. And yes, this happens off Angola with some regularity.


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

Whats it made out of James?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Looks like rubber.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Must be that HDPE pipe. I wouldn't think a marlin could penetrate that either.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Where's the pic on the other side


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks like HDPE to me, can't be steel.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

looks like a dried up marlin beak, but dat ain't no metal pipe........ dat fo sho


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Looks like 3/8 wall HDPE but it is a pretty large OD for a riser isn't it? HDPE is sometimes used as a liner for steel pipe but that would make this story even less plausible. Even if it is a single layer HDPE exposed in open water, it's still hard to believe a marlin could penetrate it. I mean 3/8 wall HDPE is tougher than a big truck tire.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Marlin have been known to punch through fiberglass and into aluminum boat fuel tanks, so anything is possible. Lots of potential energy behind that nose.


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> ***? No freaking way. Got to be total BS. Impelling a steel pipe? C'mon Man.
> 
> Brandon




I guess you didn't read any of the articles and just are quick to call BS. It was a rubber lifter hose (NOT steel pipe)


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

Most offshore flowlines are made by technip or better known as coflexip. They are flexible and can be made in miles of continuous lengths. Basically a plastic hose. It is possible


----------



## High Seas Drifter (Sep 7, 2008)

I've definitely heard of marlin getting their bills stuck in offshore lines- remember not all "pipelines" are metal. Transfer hoses are big rubbery bastards that could probably be punctured by a marlin bill.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

*string fishy*

These are pictures of the floating load hose on the FPSO Girassol in Angola, Africa that was pierced by a blue marlin last week. Load operations were shut down for a few days while they replaced the hose. For reference, this terminal produces about 250k barrels of oil a day and this loading hose is approx 24in in diameter.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

That doesn't look like HDPE pipe. Cool photos though. Sucks to be that marlin.


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

Why would a marlin even run into it for with that much force? Maybe chasing bait that is using the line as cover!!! just wondering why that would even happen


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

*No way!!*

No way! Steel, no sir not solid steel. It does look like rubber.Like the inside of a old Tire. Now if that were the (nothing is impossible.*)case it would make ya think about your vessel at sea. Wow that would really be bad if you hooked one and it ripped through your Hull*. :cheers:* I have heard of them hitting boats and doing some good damage. Wow!!!*


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

RAT DADDY said:


> Why would a marlin even run into it for with that much force? Maybe chasing bait that is using the line as cover!!! just wondering why that would even happen


Or spooked by a workboat as he was basking. In a resort bar on Bajas's E Cape theres a piece of wood with a broken marlinspike in it which at one time was part of the bridge of a famous SoCal NFL coaches boat (can't remember the name, the Chargers I think Chuck something maybe?) and was impaled by a freejumper.

Or maybe they just sawed off the bill and hammered it into a hole in a piece of wood and made up the story.


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

RAT DADDY said:


> Why would a marlin even run into it for with that much force? Maybe chasing bait that is using the line as cover!!! just wondering why that would even happen


One theroy is some sound or vibration gets them to attack the lines. The same thinkg happened to the Kissanje site but it was a swordfish.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

The top pics show it punctured right on the orange stripe, the full fish view pic shows it inbetween the orange lines. Photoshop.


----------



## High Seas Drifter (Sep 7, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> The top pics show it punctured right on the orange stripe, the full fish view pic shows it inbetween the orange lines. Photoshop.


Nope- I've talked to people who have seen it first hand in Angola. Again, thats a big rubber transfer hose not a steel pipe.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

the big pic looks like it doesn't have anything to do with the other pics....... prolly a different incident

notice the size difference of the stripe......... much wider stripe in the big pic


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Weather Or Knott said:


> I guess you didn't read any of the articles and just are quick to call BS. It was a rubber lifter hose (NOT steel pipe)


What article douche bag? All you did was post some stupid asss picture with no information. All you said was offshore pipeline. Didn't say ***** about a rubber lifter hose. I think you really didn't have a clue, and now you are boring me.

Brandon


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

You have got quite the mouth on you, Brandon.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

ROTFLMAO!...........

true........... funny, but true

can't we all just get along


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Dude, Im crying im laughing so hard at Brandon's post.


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

Mikeyhunts said:


> Dude, Im crying im laughing so hard at Brandon's post.


Yea I'm there!! Think somebody got there feelins hurt!


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> What article douche bag? All you did was post some stupid asss picture with no information. All you said was offshore pipeline. Didn't say ***** about a rubber lifter hose. I think you really didn't have a clue, and now you are boring me.
> 
> Brandon


 WHAT THA!!!!
Thats Funny right there, I don't care who you are( unless your team Marsh).


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

James Howell said:


> You have got quite the mouth on you, Brandon.


Don't you mean he's got quite the keyboard?

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Ah, yes. I misspoke, uh, mistyped, oh, what the hell ever.


Snap Draggin said:


> Don't you mean he's got quite the keyboard?
> 
> Can't we all just get along?


----------



## CobraKiller02 (May 6, 2006)

lmao :bounce:


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

He said sword and my mind went deep and the pipes down there would make me think steel or heavy PE pipe. Not to mention some stupid photo shop. And now it is a marlin and a rubber file line. It is still very impressive, just freaking confusing for us regular folks that don't work in Angola or offshore. 

Brandon that was funny.


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

The Courtesan in Venezuela had many bills broken off in it. I was crawling around outboard of one engine and there was about 3" of blue marlin bill sticking inside the boat from a couple of days before.
They would cut them off flush, sand, and epoxy the area and it would become part of the boat.
The boat was fiberglass over wood. Pretty strong.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh no, Whatever you do..............................don't go and bore brandon.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

.......and here i was thinkin' it was just all these 'Registered Users with PMS'


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

Mr. Tuffy said:


> These are pictures of the floating load hose on the FPSO Girassol in Angola, Africa that was pierced by a blue marlin last week. Load operations were shut down for a few days while they replaced the hose. For reference, this terminal produces about 250k barrels of oil a day and this loading hose is approx 24in in diameter.


I think its amazing to have a person in 2cool that just happens to have photos of the real deal!! Where else can you get so many involved on one website? (excluding any of those bad thoughts you're thinking right now.)


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

all right you campers................


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> all right you campers................


Nice..........which one is B???:an5:


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

[U said:


> OffShore Man[/U];2568626]It is still very impressive, just freaking confusing for us regular folks that don't work in Angola or offshore.


Now I'm confused too!!!!!

Going back to the bath tub to play with my boats and marlin toys. Uh-oh!! Think I came across a floater!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Dang.. now thats a thread to read at 5am, before you've had your first cup of coffee... LMAO! Beware the floater.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

As if you had to ask, the sawed off one in the middle of course.


jakers said:


> Nice..........which one is B???:an5:


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Has Brandon went and got himself a timeout or what??????


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

Offshore pipelines are not made of steel, it happens.


----------



## Trey_cde (Jan 20, 2010)

That's cool thanks for sharing. 

I'd hate to be on the business end of that. When we were in costa rica a black went through a tuna tubeon both ends. Had to get some gel coat repairs after that.

I see that this message board has a few hot headed professionals on here too.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

KevinA said:


> Has Brandon went and got himself a timeout or what??????


Hell yes I am in time out. I am stuck at a conference in Chicago. ***? Chicago in Feburary. Serisouly? Hence my pisss poor attitude. 

Brandon


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> What article douche bag? All you did was post some stupid asss picture with no information. All you said was offshore pipeline. Didn't say ***** about a rubber lifter hose. I think you really didn't have a clue, and now you are boring me.
> 
> Brandon


You are right, I didn't know anything about the picture until I saw articles on multiple web sites. I figured people looked at other websites other than 2cool. For example yahoo. 

So in reality you were the one too call BS without having a clue with what you were talking about.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20100202/od_uk_nm/oukoe_uk_angola_crude


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Chicago...........lol.

couldnt of happened to a nicer guy...


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> Hell yes I am in time out. I am stuck at a conference in Chicago. ***? Chicago in Feburary. Serisouly? Hence my pisss poor attitude.
> 
> Brandon


HA I understand! Just got back from north dakota........I ask myself how do people live up there!!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

boyk007 said:


> HA I understand! Just got back from north dakota........I ask myself how do people live up there!!


They all walk and talk funny because they have a marlin bill stuck in their "riser." 

I saw that on the Inter-Webz


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Its umbilical pipe sub sea pipe layers lay out to the bottom. It is made out of a flexible rubber that is extremely strong. Im pretty sure thats what it is.


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*I dunno..*

The first pictures of the severed bill looks a lot like a swordfish bill to me - flat and wide. But the picture of the fish stuck in the pipe is clearly a marlin. I'm confused. Are these the same incident?

BTW, marlin and swordfish rams into boats/hulls/objects are far more common that you would think. Lots of incidents of blues ramming boats and getting the bills piercing the transom or hull. Lots.

Besides the Courtesan, the Hooker had one too. Cut it off on either end and fiberglassed over it.


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

I've read articles of swordfish ramming/slashing at deep sea diving submersibles and cutting lines on them...that would be scary...


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

no.......... scary is being Makoli Kalkin wakeing up next to Micheal Jackson

purely as a point of reference.........


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

dlove said:


> Most offshore flowlines are made by technip or better known as coflexip. They are flexible and can be made in miles of continuous lengths. Basically a plastic hose. It is possible


 
Most offshore flowlines are steel. Flexible flowlines (Coflex and many others) are sometimes used for jumpers (connect the well to a manifold) and sometimes used for flow lines (connect manifold to platform, spar, FPSO etc) but are more expensive and the delivery tome is way way way longer than a steel line. They are mostly used for jumpers in areas where resources might be limited during installation. In the Gulf of Mexico we pretty much stick with steel. With all that said. On my last project we installed almost 250 miles of flexible flowline and jumpers. There were some special circumstances thou.




Blue Fury said:


> Its umbilical pipe sub sea pipe layers lay out to the bottom. It is made out of a flexible rubber that is extremely strong. Im pretty sure thats what it is.


 
Umbilical's look like flexible pipe from the outside (except usually yellow) but are full of tubing and wires. The tubing is for production chemicals and hydraulics. Umbilical's also house power cables and wires for electronic control and sensors.

The line in the original post was a floating offloading hose. It is used to transfer crude or condensate from an FPSO or FSO to a tanker.
I have some good pictures of all this kinda stuff. If interested shoot me a PM.


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks Calmday. I really enjoy learning about the whole offshore oil production stuff. Good to have accurate input from someone who knows. At least it sounded like you know what you are talking about. For all I know you might be as full of sheeet as some of the other guys!!!:brew2:


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

jakers said:


> For all I know you might be as full of sheeet as some of the other guys!!!:brew2:


Fishermen full of sheeet? What on earth are talking about?


----------



## GalvestonGooner (Jun 19, 2009)

My old man owns a subsea engineering firm. I showed him the pics. He pretty muched said the same thing as CalmDay.

"The first pictures show what looks like a low pressure bonded structure flexible hose either used for water transfer or more likely for an offloading system."

He's seen/heard off this before. He says that sharks are always trying to chew up umbilicals too. When I was younger I remember him showing me a ROV video that was really deep. Out of nowhere this HUGE weird looking shark appears. Apparently people thought they were extinct or something until this ROV video popped up. There's some freaky stuff down there!

Cheers
-Andy


----------



## Kauffballs (Jun 2, 2004)

cool story for a rainy day. ready for spring.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

I know of one other one personally, but can't find the pic.



















The other one was a real one and went through 3" of plywood and glass.


----------

